# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > QiDi 3D Printer Forum >  New QIDI owner with print problems, advice sought

## Ridley

I have just got a QIDI Tech 2 and have started printing some objects. Some simple stuff, hollow cylinder, cubes etc, seems to come out fine, however most of the other stuff has flaws. I have included a couple of pics and would welcome some advice on setup and what I might be doing wrong, thanks.

Actually I dont seem to be able to add, images... Any idea why is there a size limit for instance?

----------


## DaveB

> I have just got a QIDI Tech 2 and have started printing some objects. Some simple stuff, hollow cylinder, cubes etc, seems to come out fine, however most of the other stuff has flaws. I have included a couple of pics and would welcome some advice on setup and what I might be doing wrong, thanks.
> 
> Actually I dont seem to be able to add, images... Any idea why is there a size limit for instance?


This forum's support for pix is not functioning properly.  Only pix that are externally stored and then referenced within your posts are functioning. For example, assuming your pix were stored on Imjur, embed a pix in a post on this forum by using a text string with the format: [XXXimg]http://i.imgur.com/3qD6cMA.jpg[/XXXimg] .  Delete the "XXX"s.  I had added those so that the explanatory text would show rather than the referenced image.

----------


## Ridley

Well it seems I can add pics now, thanks.

----------


## DaveB

I'd suggest you try a new pizza delivery service.  Seriously, you will need to provide some more context info on what material, what software, nozzle and bed temps,  etc.

----------


## Ridley

PLA
Bed Temp 45°
Nozzle Temp 210°
Software Makerbot Desktop 3.9.2.1357

----------


## DaveB

> PLA
> Bed Temp 45°
> Nozzle Temp 210°
> Software Makerbot Desktop 3.9.2.1357


I assume this is the PLA that came with the printer from QiDi?
Unfortunately I do not use MakerWare and cannot help you much there.  I use Simplfy3D almost exclusively.  
Have you selected the type of printer that MakerWare is programmed to use as "Replicator"?   "Replicator (Dual)"?
Are you printing via USB or are you putting the file onto an SD card and printing from there? (Just curious)
What is the approximate physical size of the object you are printing?  
Does the object remain attached to the bed during the entire print?
Do the nozzle and bed temp displayed on the printer while you are printing this object reflect the values you specified in MakerWare?
Are you using the left extruder, and is the Blower Fan on the *side* of the left extruder blowing air?  (These are good things to do when using PLA.)
You might try a Bed temp of 60 and a Nozzle temp of 200.
And finally, are you printing this object in the orientation shown in your picture?  I suspect not.  I suspect you are printing it in an orientation such that the surface which looks like bad pasta was angled downward toward the print surface and was unsupported.  If I am correct in my orientation guess, then that is why your print looks like that.  You might try printing the object in the orientation shown in your pix and possibly with some supports under the short angled end.  If you are printing from the left extruder with the blower on, then you probably won't need those supports.

----------

